# الهندسة البشرية لسلامة بيئة العمل الإرجونوميكس



## رمزة الزبير (19 أبريل 2015)

[h=1]الهندسة البشرية لسلامة بيئة العمل الإرجونوميكس [/h]




​


----------



## رمزة الزبير (19 أبريل 2015)

constructive
ergonomics​


----------



## رمزة الزبير (19 أبريل 2015)

*مفهوم الهندسة البشرية:
تُعرف الهندسة البشرية بأنها الدراسة العلمية للعلاقة الهندسية بين الإنسان ومحيط عمله. ويمثل محيط العمل الظروف التي يعيشها الفرد وما يستخدمه من مكائن ومعدات ومواد في مواقع العمل. أما العلاقة الهندسية فتعني توافق وانسجام بين مقاييس الجسم البشري وقدراته العضلية والحسية وما يستخدمه من المكائن والمعدات والمواد بهدف تكييف كل ما يحيط بالإنسان بمقاييس جسمه وقدراته كوحدة إنتاجية متكاملة. ويعرفها البعض بأنها علم مطابقة الأعمال للإفراد.
ويشير البعض إلى الهندسة البشرية أو ما يسمى أحيانا بهندسة العوامل البشرية في تحسين مؤشرات الإنتاجية والأداء من خلال تصميم مواقع العمل والعدد اليدوية والأدوات بالإضافة للمكائن والمعدات التي تأخذ بعين الاعتبار القدرات الجسدية للإنسان.
وتحصل الهندسة البشرية على المعلومات الضرورية لها من مختلف المصادر أو الأنظمة التي تغطي المسائل المتعلقة بعلم النفس، والية عمل وظائف الإنسان، وأخيرا علم ميكانيكية الحياة. وتستخدم المعرفة في هذه الحقول في تصميم مواقع العمل وتطوير كفاءة طرق أداءه.
والهندسة البشرية تشمل المعرفة بالأجسام والقابليات المادية والمحددات (القيود) بالإضافة إلى المواصفات البشرية الأخرى المتعلقة بتصميم العمل.

والهندسة البشرية في الحاسبات الالكترونية هي دراسة القدرات في العلاقة في طلبات العمل المحددة لمستخدمي الحاسبات، حيث إن كلمة (ergonomic) مشتق من الكلمات اللاتينية "oron" التي تعني العمل و"nomoi" التي تعني القانون الطبيعي وعند بحث الهندسة البشرية في الحاسبات الالكترونية فإنها تشير إلى ثلاثة حقول من المعرفة وهي كآلاتي:
ü الانثروبومتري ((anthropometry ومتعلق بالهندسة البشرية، وهو العلم الذي يدرس ويقيس كل أجزاء الجسم ولذلك فالمنتجات، أثاث ومحطات العمل يمكن تصميمها لملائمتها لأحجام الأفراد .
ü البايوميكانيك (biomechanics) وهو العلم الذي يستخدم القوانين للفيزياء والهندسة لوصف كيف أن الأجزاء العضل هيكلية ((muscleskelee تؤثر بفاعلية عند استخدام قوى متنوعة.
ü الفسيولوجيا (physiology) وهو العلم الذي يدرس المعلومات حول نوعية وكيفية الأنشطة المختلفة لنظم الجسم المختلفة التي تسيطر على الدورة الدموية والتنفس والنشاط العضلي للأجسام.

فالهندسة البشرية تعمل على تكامل هذه المعلومات في تصميم المعدات لمكان العمل لتعظيم الإنتاجية وتقليل جهد العمل وتحسين الصحة والأمان وتخفيض إصابات العمل.

تصميم الهندسة البشرية:
هو تطبيق الجسم للمعرفة لتصميم محطة العمل (مهمات العمل، المعدات، البيئة) لتأمين وكفاية الاستخدام من قبل العاملين وان التصميم الجيد للهندسة البشرية يعمل على الاستخدام الكفء لقابليات العمال، ويؤكد على أن العمل المطلوب يتجاوز هذه القابليات أو القدرات. 

مظاهر الهندسة البشرية:
لتحقيق الملائمة بين الفرد والعمل فان الهندسة البشرية يجب ان تأخذ بنظر الاعتبار مجموعة من العوامل وهي:
§ الاعتبارات العامة وتشمل:
· يجب إنجاز الأعمال المختلفة بما يتناسب والطلبات للعاملين.
· استخدام المعدات (إحجامها، شكلها، وكيف تتناسب مع المهام).
· استخدام المعلومات (كيف تقدم، وتغير وتنجح).
· البيئة المادي (الحرارة، الرطوبة، الإضاءة، الاهتزازات).
· البيئة الاجتماعي (فرق العمل والمشرفين الإداريين).
§ الاعتبارات المادية للأفراد:
· حجم الجسم وشكله.
· الملائمة والقوة.
· حركة أعضاء الجسم.
· الاحساسات وخاصة الانطباعات، السماح، اللمس، والضغط ، والاجها والقوة العقلية والأعصاب. 
§ الاعتبارات الفسيولوجية:
· القابلية الذهنية.
· الفردية.
· المعرفة.
· الخبرة.

وبتوفير هذه الاعتبارات الثلاثة للأفراد والأعمال والمعدات وبيئة العمل والتداخل بينهم فان الهندسة البشرية يستطيع تصميم أنظمة الأمان والصحة وفاعلية وكفاءة العمل.

أهداف الهندسة البشرية:
تهدف برامج الهندسة البشرية إلى الحفاظ وتحسين الصحة والأمان وتحقيق الفاعلية في تصميم الآلات والمعدات والدورات والمكاتب بما يؤمن آلاتي:
ü تحسين أداء الفرد العامل من خلال زيادة سرعة الأداء والدقة والسلامة .
ü تقليل مقدار استهلاك الطاقة البشرية والإجهاد البشري.
ü تقليل كلف التدريب.
ü تقليل حوادث العمل الناجمة بسبب الأخطاء البشرية.
ü تحسين مؤشرات الراحة وزيادة الرضا لدى العاملين في أداء الأعمال.

ومن خلال الهندسة البشرية يمكن تحسين الصحة والأمان وكالاتي:
· تقليل الحوادث الأساسية.
· تخفيض الأضرار المهنية.
· تحسينات الأداء والإنتاجية.

إذ مساهمة الهندسة البشرية في تقليل حوادث العمل يتأتى من خلال تصميم مواقع القوة الكهربائية ووضع الإشارات الضرورية والرقابة عليها وإعطاء المعلومات التفصيلية عن كيفية التشغيل. كما إن مساهمة الهندسة البشرية في تقليل الأمراض المهنية مثل الآلام في المعصم أو الرسغ، الأكتاف، العمود الفقري يتطلب الالتزام بتصميم الآلات والمعدات بما يتناسب والتقليل من هذه الأمراض، فالفشل في ملاحظة مبادئ الهندسة البشرية يشكل مخاطرة كبيرة ليس فقط للأفراد وإنما للتنظيمات ويمكن تجنب ذلك من خلال تصميم الأعمال والأنظمة المعمول بها.

مشاكل الهندسة البشرية:
ومن أهم المشكلات التي تظهر وخاصة في مجال العمل بالحاسبات الالكترونية هي:
§ سطوع الأرضيات: إذ يجب أن تكون ملائمة ومسطحة ولا توجد فيها أية ارتفاعات وانخفاضات وضرورة توفر مصادر القوة الكهربائية في ألاماكن المناسبة والتهوية الملائمة وتأمين الأجهزة المستخدمة.
§ أجهزة العرض: وخاصة الشاشة إذ يتطلب الأمر وضع واقيات حماية أو استخدام شاشات كريستال ويؤدي استخدام شاشات ذات سطوع عالي إلى مخاطر للعينين أو عدم استخدام الواقيات يسبب مشاكل كثيرة. وضرورة أن تكون كبيرة وواضحة واعتماد المسافة القياسية بين وجه المستخدم والشاشة .
§ وضع الفارة في مكان مناسب: إذ أن وضعها بعيدة يسبب مشاكل كثيرة إضافة إلى عدم ملائمة الكراسي لأعضاء جسم الإنسان.
§ تكون الأجزاء الصلبة والبرمجيات غير مناسبة وعدم كتابة التوقعات والتعليمات في الأنشطة.
§ المناولة اليدوية، فالحمل الثقيل والحجم الكبير قد يؤدي إلى حدوث أضرار كبيرة أو الإصابة ببعض الإمراض المهنية.
§ تكرار الرفع بصورة غير مناسبة. 
§ صعوبة التحميل والتفريغ لعدم وجود قبضات في الأجهزة المستخدمة.

كما إن هناك مشكلات مادية تتعلق بالاتي:
· الضغط المرتبط بالعمل، فقد تكون الطلبات للأعمال عالية جدا أو واطئة جدا أما الدعم الضعيف قد يشل الإدارة والأعضاء، تعارض الطلبات، الإنتاجية العالية والجودة.
· الرقابة الضعيفة على المخاطر المرتبطة بالضغط تؤدي إلى مخاطر الأمراض المهنية وتقليل الأداء والإنتاجية.
· إدارة يوم العمل مثل عدم كفاية الوقت للتغطية بين الوجبات وضعف جدولة الوجبات والتلاعب بالوجبات أو التداخل وتشغيل العمال ساعات إضافية.

وبغية تحديد هذه المشكلات يتطلب الأمر التحدث إلى العاملين والبحث عن توجهاتهم ومعرفتهم الجيدة عن العمل وتحديد فيما إذا كان الفرد مرتاح من عمله أم لا. وهل أن الواقع العملي للفرد غير مريح، وهل هناك إجهاد عصبي أو ضغط أو الم أو صداع أو تعب؟ وهل أن الفرد راضي عن العمل؟ كذلك ضرورة اختيار الظروف المحيطة واختبار الظروف المحيطة لتكرار الأخطاء وتقارير الحوادث والأسباب المحتملة وتسجيل والبحث عن الحالات المرضية ومستوى دوران العمل.
*


----------



## رمزة الزبير (19 أبريل 2015)

Ergonomics for
Beginners
A Quick Reference Guide
Third Edition​


----------



## رمزة الزبير (19 أبريل 2015)

Ergonomics Made Easy
SECOND EDITION
A Checklist Approach​


----------



## رمزة الزبير (19 أبريل 2015)

Ergonomics
Laboratory
Exercises​


----------



## رمزة الزبير (19 أبريل 2015)

[h=1]



[/h]


----------



## رمزة الزبير (19 أبريل 2015)




----------



## رمزة الزبير (19 أبريل 2015)

​


----------



## رمزة الزبير (19 أبريل 2015)

*<s




Ergonomics and Design*


----------



## رمزة الزبير (23 أبريل 2015)

what are 
ergonomics?
http://www.typingpal.com/ergonomics/ergonomics.swf​


----------



## رمزة الزبير (23 أبريل 2015)

workstation ergonomic setup tools
https://web.stanford.edu/dept/EHS/prod/general/ergo/Wrkstn_Ergo_Tool/ErgoTool_2.swf
​


----------



## رمزة الزبير (23 أبريل 2015)

http://www.ky3.com/blob/view/-/80714/app/16/-/7jh9pj/-/Body-ergonomics.swf​


----------



## رمزة الزبير (23 أبريل 2015)

http://www.rehabcare.org/ergonomics/flash/ergonomics.swf​


----------



## رمزة الزبير (3 مارس 2016)

Ergonomics
http://www.mediafire.com/download/9oamqa1e9tluw4y/Ergonomics.rar​


----------

